# دورة كاملة في إصلاح وتقييم المنشأت الهندسية



## ergapr (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم دورة كاملة في إصلاح وتقييم المنشات الهندسية
الدورة عبارة عن 250 ميجا من الملفات والكتب وال pdf
*التحميل*


قبل ان تذهب !!!
ضع ردا تصلى فيه على النبي 
(*صلى الله عليه وسلم*)

*روابط الدورة كاملة*​
الملف 1
الملف 2
الملف 3
الملف 4
الملف 5
الملف 6​
الملف 7
الملف 8
الملف 9
الملف 10
الملف 11
الملف 12
الملف 13
الملف 14
الملف 15
الملف 16
الملف 17
الملف 18
الملف 19
الملف 20
الملف 21
الملف 22
الملف 23
الملف 24
الملف 25
الملف 26
الملف 27
الملف 28
الملف 29
الملف 30
الملف 31
الملف 32
الملف 33
الملف 34
الملف 35
الملف 36​​​


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (13 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك الله لكل خير
وجزاك الله خير
وصلى الله وسلم على معلم الناس الخير
*


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (13 مارس 2010)

اخى الكريم ممكن تحولها الى فؤر رابرشيد لان الداوند لود اسهل اشكر جهدك


----------



## shabib (13 مارس 2010)

اشكرك وصاي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## feta (13 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين وشكرا لكم


----------



## إسلام علي (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً ملفات ممتازة جزاك الله خيرا


> تعلم استثمار 10 دولار إلى 100 دولار خلال 24 ساعة إعرف كل أسرار البورصة


لا يجوز التعامل في البورصة
إلا بطريقة المضاربة ولن تجد طريقة شرعية خالية من الشبهات فالأولى اجتناب التعامل في البورصة


----------



## galal zakaria (13 مارس 2010)

عليه الصلاه والسلام


----------



## زافان (13 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم علي خير المرسلين محمد خير من اصطفيت لامتنا واهدي ابناءها واعلي شاءنها الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر علي الموضةوع الجميل ده زافان


----------



## كمال محمد (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ergapr (13 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## م.طاهر (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولك اخي الكريم 5/5


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (13 مارس 2010)

علية افضل الصلاة والسلام حبيبى وشفيعى سيدنا محمد ابن عبد الله سيد الاولين والاخرين


----------



## ديار26 (14 مارس 2010)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين وشكرا لكم*​


----------



## ergapr (19 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد


----------



## z-20-1-h (19 مارس 2010)

الهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد . شكرا اخي


----------



## احمد_سلوم (19 مارس 2010)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## حيدر الصفار (20 مارس 2010)

*تحميل برامج*

تحية طيبة السادة معدين الموقع والمشتركين الرجاء اذا توفر لديكم برنامج تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي شكرا المهندس حيدر رسول الصفار


----------



## salim salim (21 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد 
مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## nznz (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## أبو العز عادل (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير حمل الدورة على موقع تحميل أخر


----------



## ابو رفا (22 مارس 2010)

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد واله وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع 
*


----------



## عطااا (22 مارس 2010)

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد واله وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع *


----------



## مصلح بازمول (22 مارس 2010)

الهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وصحبه ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين


----------



## mory (22 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى وبارك على سيدى اشرف خلق الله اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وعلى ابى بكر وعمرو وعثمان وعلى رضوان الله عليهم اجمعين


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (24 مارس 2010)

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد فى الاولين والآخرين وقى كل وقت وحين ----- وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (24 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على الحبيب سيدنا محمد - طب القلوب ودوائها وعافيه الأبدان وشفائها - صلى الله عليه وعى أهله الأطهار وصحبه الكرام وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (24 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## abuferas94 (24 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد خير الخلق كلهم وعلى اله وصحبه ومن تبعهم
وبارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## AHMED ALJOHI (24 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على نبينا و رسولنا و حبيبنا محمد و على آلة و صحبة و سلم


----------



## eng.ha (24 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد 
مشكوووووووور على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## ك ام (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا...


----------



## yso (24 مارس 2010)

الله الهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى اهل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى اهل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم واهل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## smsm1000 (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس محب للهندسة (26 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وسلم عليه


----------



## magdyamdb (26 مارس 2010)

repair of concrete to eurocode. best regards. dr. magdy abdel mohsen
http://ifile.it/i9s07ra/0750662220.rar


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (27 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك الله لكل خير
وجزاك الله خير
وصلى الله وسلم على معلم الناس الخير
*​


----------



## سامح مكة (27 مارس 2010)

الصلاة و السلام علي اذكي البشرية و اطيب البرية سيدنا و منجينا و حبيبنا و قرة اعيننا محمد صلي اللة علية وسلم


----------



## يوسف علي عقيدة (27 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## engelshaer2010 (27 مارس 2010)

مش فيها فيديوهات ولا أيه يابشمهندسين؟؟


----------



## engelshaer2010 (27 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ساميه عابد (27 مارس 2010)

*دورة اصلاح*

اللهم صلى عليه


----------



## s.a.c (27 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي الحبيب محمدا وأرزقنا زيارته في الدنيا وجيرته في الآخرة أأأأأمييييين


----------



## يوسف علي عقيدة (27 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## amirae (27 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد(ص)


----------



## علوب سر (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tarekkk (28 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع جدااااااااا


----------



## galal zakaria (28 مارس 2010)

عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer.medo43 (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amanjmohi (29 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي على النبي واله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## محمد ابواحمد (29 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي علي الحبيب الشفيع خير خلق الله كلهم
والحمد لله علي نعمه الايمان
ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد
والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## المهندس 518 (29 مارس 2010)

اللهم صل و سلم على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت و سلمت على ابراهيم و على آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## المهندس 518 (30 مارس 2010)

thanks tooooo much man,a great job you ve done buddy


----------



## ديار26 (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم بعد التحميل وجدت
ملف 24 = ملف 25
ملف 32 = ملف 33 = ملف 34


----------



## medhatzaki (30 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين اااااااااااااااااامين


----------



## شيماءالمدني (30 مارس 2010)

*قبل ما أشوف الموضوع*

*ألف الصلاة و السلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم​*

:14:


----------



## ديار26 (1 أبريل 2010)

ديار26 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الكريم بعد التحميل وجدت
> ملف 24 = ملف 25
> ملف 32 = ملف 33 = ملف 34


وكذلك
ملف 30 = ملف 31
فالرجاء التاكد من المعلومة


----------



## eng_batool (1 أبريل 2010)

Thank you


----------



## زكريا المتوكل (1 أبريل 2010)




----------



## super5 (1 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (1 أبريل 2010)

صلى الله وسلم على خير الأنام نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وأشكرك شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## hammhamm44 (1 أبريل 2010)

البخيل هو من لم يصلى على الحبيب المصطفى سيدنا محمد صلى


----------



## نص القمر (2 أبريل 2010)

صلى الله عليه وسلم ماشاء الله


----------



## شيماءالمدني (2 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## شيماءالمدني (2 أبريل 2010)

ألف الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد


----------



## بكاى جلول (2 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلى على حبيبنا ونور قلوبنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين وجزى الله اخونا خير الجزاء


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حكم (3 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## ABOSHAKER (6 أبريل 2010)

الله هم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي نبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم 

مشكور اخي الفاضل وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## هشام صابر (11 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين وشكرا لكم


----------



## سليم ناشر حميد (12 أبريل 2010)

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد
*


----------



## alnaari (12 أبريل 2010)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## eng dody (22 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## osama mohamed (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك الله لكل خير
وجزاك الله خير
وصلى الله وسلم على معلم الناس الخير


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (26 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد و أصحابه أجمعين , اللهم اجمعنــا معه و مع الصالحين يوم الحشر أجمعين


----------



## هاني علي 26 (26 أبريل 2010)

صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## haider ibrahem (28 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم على خيرتك من خلقك حبيب قلوبنا وطبيب نفوسنا المصطفى محمد وآله والطيبين الطاهرين واصحابه المنتجبين


----------



## kingsize (28 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على خير مخلوقاتك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله و أزواجه الأطهار وأرضى اللهم عن جميع صحابته المنتجبين الاخيارعدد مخلوقاتك ومداد كلماتك كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
شكرا للأخ المهندس الكريم على مجهوده فمن لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله
بارك الله فيكم وحياكم وبياكم وجعل الجنة ان شاء الله مثوانا ومثواكم


----------



## الاساس (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك الله لكل خير
وجزاك الله خير
وصلى الله وسلم على معلم الناس الخير


----------



## محمود الخيال (16 مايو 2010)

*الصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## م.الجامع (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير
على الموضوع الممتع والمفيد​


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (11 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## engahmednagi (11 يونيو 2010)

صلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## mory (11 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد


----------



## محمدالضوى (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## امجد وليد123 (12 يونيو 2010)

*الشكر موصول*

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ولا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله
اشكرك اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع
وباركك الله


----------



## شيماءالمدني (14 يونيو 2010)

يارك الله فيكم
لكن أين الموضوع


----------



## الهونج (14 يونيو 2010)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## مهندس تحت الانشاء (24 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## علي سفل (24 يونيو 2010)

صلى علية وعلى اله اجمعين


----------



## odwan (25 يونيو 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## boushy (26 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot dear


----------



## حسين المرعب (26 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gooda2002 (26 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خاتم النبيين وسيد المرسلين


----------



## شفكرنصرالدين (26 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ابو بودي (26 يونيو 2010)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## sherif1001 (28 يونيو 2010)

صلي الله علي سيدنا محمد


----------



## اديب الفهد (28 يونيو 2010)

*الصلاه على محمد*

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله واصحابه
الى يوم الدين


----------



## القافله (29 يونيو 2010)

صلي الله علي محمد


----------



## memo_85 (6 يوليو 2010)

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله محمد وعلى الك وصحبك وسلم


----------



## مهندس/هانى البيلى (6 يوليو 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا وصلى على ال سيدنا محمد وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثير


----------



## RESEARCHER (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng atoof (6 يوليو 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (7 يوليو 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد خلقك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## eng_m_elshinawy (7 يوليو 2010)

اللهم صلى على نبينا الكريم و سلم تسليما


----------



## فؤاد خليفة (7 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله
مشكور أخي علي هذه الدورة وجزاك الله خيرا,ونسأله سبحانه أن يشفع فينا رسوله محمد صلي الله عليه 
وعلي آله وصحابته ومن إتبعه , آمين .
م / فؤاد خليفة*


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (7 يوليو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## محمد عسر (7 يوليو 2010)

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي ال محمد وبارك علي محمد وعلي ال محمد


----------



## sabdou (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير
وصلى الله وسلم على معلم الناس


----------



## mhndwaw (8 يوليو 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد


----------



## الشمس الكبيرة (2 أغسطس 2010)

علية الصلاه والسلام


----------



## BASSAMSA (18 أغسطس 2010)

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## Eng.wsa (19 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## yahyoh (19 أغسطس 2010)

الملفات كلها ملفات باور بوينت مش pdf 
وكمان بالانجليزيه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مشكوووووور زى مالكل بيقووووووووول


----------



## mokh (19 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد
الف الف شكر 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thecivill (27 أغسطس 2010)

صلي الله علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وسلم تسليما كثيرا
جزاك الله خير علي المجهود


----------



## sabtech (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## medo60 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهله واصحابه وسلم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صل و سلم و بارك علي النبي الكريم و جميع الأنبياء و المرسلين و اله و صحبه اجمعين
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## project Engineer (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي اشرف الخلق اجمعين


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه


----------



## م. بشار علي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على النبي , بارك الله فيك


----------



## م عزيزسوريا (8 نوفمبر 2010)

عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## eng*arwa (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم ع سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام
الف شكر


----------



## مهندس تحت الانشاء (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله الطيبين الطاهرين الاخيار


----------



## محمود مدكور (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وبارك على سيدنا محمد 
بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ashrafemara (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## سما الاسلام (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamedo30 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وازواجه وذريته الى يوم الدين*​


----------



## جلال طاهر (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على محمد رسول الله سلام وصلاة دائمين الى يوم الدين


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## القافله (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام


----------



## max_kimo2005 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين اعادة الرفع على المديافاير لانه يدعم التحميل بالداونلود مانجر وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الهم صلي على النبي 
الف شكر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء من الاخوة المشرفين اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير كونه يدعم استكمال التحميل بالداونلوودمانجر


----------



## mohamed_said (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورررررررررررررر
يا هندســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة؟

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## رجل الأعمال (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمدالنور الهدى وصاحب الجبن الأطهر وأهله بيته وصحابته 

وجزاء الله خير اخونا على تنزيل الموضوع


----------



## smsmalx (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد صلاة دائمة الى يوم الدين


----------



## hanyabdalmaksod (11 يناير 2011)

اللهم صلي وسلم عاي النبي


----------



## اسعدرعد (11 يناير 2011)

اللهم اصلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد


----------



## zabadius (11 يناير 2011)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (16 يناير 2011)

صلى الله عليه , واله و صحبه وسلم
ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير


----------



## اهتزازات (22 يناير 2011)

*صلى الله عليه وسلم*


----------



## مازن76 (22 يناير 2011)

اللهم صلي على النبي


----------



## مازن76 (22 يناير 2011)

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى أل محمد


----------



## محمد السرساوى (22 يناير 2011)

اللهما صلى على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قدر حبك له وأعطه من فضلك عطاء الحبيب لحبيبه 
واجعلنا فى صحبته وجواره برحمتك وأنت سبحانك أهل الرحمة والفضل والمغفرة


----------



## aeng (22 يناير 2011)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## aeng (7 فبراير 2011)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحب وسلم


----------



## aeng (7 فبراير 2011)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## كريمة* (7 فبراير 2011)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين وشكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## محمداحمد5 (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## medhat ismail (2 مارس 2011)

thank u


----------



## medhat ismail (2 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## osama anter (2 مارس 2011)

الف صلاة على الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## Eng/ S.M. Elmisry (2 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلى النبى المرسل وعلى اصحابه الكرام وعلى التابعين وتابعيهم باحسانا الى يوم الدين وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## خالد نورالدين (2 مارس 2011)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ahmed eman (9 مارس 2011)

اللهم صل على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم و آل ابراهيم و بارك اللهم على محمد و على آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم و آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد في كل وقت و حين و الى قيام يوم الدين


----------



## نهاد الكروي (9 مارس 2011)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين*​


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (14 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك الله لكل خير
وجزاك الله خير
وصلى الله وسلم على معلم الناس الخير
*​


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (15 مارس 2011)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## احمد سكولز (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eng.yoka (18 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير جزاك

ارجو تنبيهك الي ان الملفات الاتية مكررة :

الملف 10 و 11 نفس الملف
الملف 24 و 25 نفس الملف
الملف 30 و 31 نفس الملف
الملف 32 و 33 و 34 نفس الملف 
بواقع 5 ملفات مكررة

وهذا للافادة لكل الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## eng.yoka (18 مارس 2011)

وعندي اقتراح اخر 

ان يتم دمج جميع الملفات في ملف winrar واحد او ملفين على حسب مساحتهم بحيث لا يتعدى مساحة الملف الواحد 100 ميجا لسهولة التحميل بدلا عن تحميل 36 ملف مختلف خاصا وان معظمهم صغير المساحة
ويمكن ان يقوم احد السادة الاعضاء المشتركين في مواقع التحميل برفع هذا الملف المشترك لضمان بقاء الملف بدون حذف
ولصاحب الموضوع - جزاه الله خيرا عن عمله - ولمشرف القسم الراي و القرار


----------



## محمد غفران (20 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (21 مارس 2011)

صلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين وآلهم


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (22 مارس 2011)

الملفات 33 و34 و36 نرجو تحميلها على روابط أخرى ولكم ألف شكر


----------



## Abokhadija (22 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم 
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


----------



## Abokhadija (22 مارس 2011)

صلى الله على محمد ... صلى الله عليه وسلم
مشكور


----------



## elsamer (22 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعيييييييين


----------



## aqsh (7 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الطيب وجعل الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلوات الله عليه وأفضل تسليم


----------



## محمد الجفري (9 أبريل 2011)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين وشكرا لكم*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 أبريل 2011)

الف الصلاه عليك ياحبيب الله


----------



## نجانجا (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا 
​


----------



## alaa eldin farag (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وصلي الله علي محمد وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


----------



## amrcivil (10 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك الله لكل خير
وجزاك الله خير
وصلى الله وسلم على معلم الناس الخير
*​


----------



## المهندس فراس (29 مايو 2011)

صلى الله وسلم على خير البشر سيدنا محمد
وجزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## mohammedbaker (2 يونيو 2011)

صلى اللة على سيدنا محمد


----------



## عبد الحميد شمعة (2 يونيو 2011)

اللهم صلي على خير البرية وعلى آله وصحبه الطيبين الطاهرين , وارزقنا زيارته واتباعه .


----------



## سنيين (2 يونيو 2011)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد الصادق الامين وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## جعفر ناطور (2 يونيو 2011)

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد


----------



## waleed078 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين وشكرا لكم


----------



## waleed078 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين وشكرا لكم


----------



## muhammedsabry_1 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الله الله الله الله .. روعة يا بشمهندس اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على عبدك ونبية محمد .. صلى الله عليه وسلم .. ربنا يجزاك خير


----------



## المدني مهندس (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## kitab (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد كما صليت عى ابراهيم وال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ... ولكن عندي سؤال اذا حدث صدأ حديد تسليح في العمود نتيجة املاح الكلوريدات ... فكيف اعرف ان تأثير تلك الاملاح من الداخل ( من الركام او الرمل او الشوائب) ولا من الخارج نتيجة تأثيرات خارجية ..وجزاكم الله خيرا موضوع رااائع جدا اخي .


----------



## rabiekeblawi (11 مارس 2014)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمد السعيد على (11 مارس 2014)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد......الملقات غير موجوده ..تحياتى


----------



## moreng (11 مارس 2014)

للهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## عماد25 (11 مارس 2014)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## abutreeka (11 مارس 2014)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## فواز الجبوري (11 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم .. أخ حيدر .. اي برنامج تريد استخدامه موجود في المنتدى بأذن الله .. البرنامجين اللذان يستخدما بكثرة في التصميم هما السوير كاد .. و السوير جيم .. وهما من أنتاج شركة بنتلي .. و تجدهما من ضمن مشاركات ألاخوين عبدو عصام و الاخ علاء عبد الحليم .. اضافة الى ذلك تجدهما منشورين في صفحة منتدانا العزيز على الفيسبوك .. أو يمكنك البحث عنهما بسهولة في المنتدى .. والحمد لله رب العالمين ..والسلام عليكم


----------



## فواز الجبوري (11 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم .. أخي صاحب الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا .. ملفاتك غير موجودة ... فهلا تكرمت و رفعتها على موقع الخليج مثلا .., فهو موقع مميز لرفع الملفات


----------



## مصطفى أبو أنس (11 مارس 2014)

اللهم صلي وسلم علي خير المرسلين


----------



## محمد السعيد على (11 مارس 2014)

فواز الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم .. أخي صاحب الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا .. ملفاتك غير موجودة ... فهلا تكرمت و رفعتها على موقع الخليج مثلا .., فهو موقع مميز لرفع الملفات


اشاركم الراى


----------



## مصطفى أحمد متولى (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد قدورة (12 مارس 2014)

مشكور على جهودك. هل تكرمت ورفعت الملفات من جديد لان الملفات الموجودة مضى عليها زمن طويل ولا تعمل. ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## msaelfeky (15 مارس 2014)

اللهم صل على محمد و اله و صحبه و سلم


----------



## msaelfeky (15 مارس 2014)

تنبيه هام اللهم صل على محمد و ليس اللهم صل*ي* على محمد فالياء هنا للتأنيث فلا يجوز تأنيث ما ينسب لله تعالى و هو ما لزم التنبية بخصوصه


----------



## berkawy (17 مارس 2014)

اللهم صلي وسلم علي خير المرسلين نبينا محمد​


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (17 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم*​


----------



## abdelbaky (18 مارس 2014)

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## rabiekeblawi (18 مارس 2014)

صلى الله على سيدنا محمد


----------



## Eng. Firas (19 مارس 2014)

Links are no longer valid, please re-upload

صلى الله على سيدنا محمد​


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (23 مارس 2014)

*صلى الله عليه وسلم*


----------



## engineer (19 أغسطس 2016)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

